# Research reveals how visitors and students exploit the system to get work in Australi



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Not everyone who works in Australia without a visa is a victim indeed many of them deliberately exploit the system and deprive ordinary people of jobs, according to research. Some even regard themselves as heroes as they send money back to their families in poorer countries and others deliberately use the system to further their [...]

Click to read the full news article: Research reveals how visitors and students exploit the system to get work in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

People will always take the best option....and sometimes that is the cash economy.
Many people are getting paid cash now as government red tape makes permanent employees more difficult (and expensive) to employ.

Not just migrants - ordinary Australians as well.

The overseas workers have simple needs and seek money to send home...they can never make as much cash in such a short time as in Australia....but long term they are not improving themselves and slowly working longer hours for less money as the economy tightens.

Opportunities for government benefit fraud are being reduced as biometric data is being used more widely.
There are not many personal success stories from this type of work.....and often the person has to become a tax payer to remain in Australia.


----------

